# News: Private Investors Acquire American Apparel



## Solmu

_"DECEMBER 22, 2006 -- *American Apparel Inc.*, Los Angeles, and *Endeavor Acquisition Corp.*, a specified purpose acquisition company located in New York, recently announced that the two companies have signed a definitive merger agreement." _(more)


----------



## Rodney

Follow up discussion here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t9660.html


----------

